# My Leaky Gas Story.



## LittleSteps (Nov 23, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I have just discovered this website and wanted to share my story.

It first happened when I was 15. I was just sitting in class talking to my friends like any other normal day when I felt some bloating in my stomach and air seeping out.At that time it was still odourless and I didn't pay attention to it.Then it kept happening for months until the day the summer vacation was over and from the first day in class of that year, it started to smell. At first I didn't know it did, but the people around me started to sniff and make coughing noises and not in one place but wherever I go.So I realised that the problem was from me. The only thing I could do was ignore it and pretend it wasn't me when it so obviously was. The biggest problem about this illness is that not only it is such an embarrassing thing to talk to your close ones about but it also doesn't have a clear or fast cure.So you keep enduring and you lose so much confidence, you start hating when attention is on you.You always wonder what people are saying about you behind your back. People's opinion on you changes drastically and they never take you seriously or praise you even if you wear your finest clothes and spend hours doing your make-up. It's even worse for a girl because from the society's standpoint women need to be ladylike and flatulence is such a filthy and embarrassing thing to be associated with. So anyways long story short and not meaning to put down anybody's spirit in anyway, I have tried all the diets and all the medications, all the exercises and all the tests and still no solution.

Now that it already ruined all my social life and all of my dreams at being a normal 21 year old girl, I actually don't worry about it as much.

I am not letting it ruin my life for sure because we are ALL too good for that . But while waiting for a miracle to happen from all the diets and prescriptions, I will be living my life as best as I can and hoping for the best!


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Hey,welcome to the club! I had this when I was 20, but life changing event. There's a whole group dedicated to the leaky gas topic. Most of us aren't cured yet but we are taking small steps to approach our problem. I'm also 21, haha. Living the life... thanks to our member Pete, we have considered using a TENS machine for sacral or tibial stimulation to treat us. You night want to take a look at the forums.

Hang in there!


----------

